# Shred Soles or other Snowboard Specific insoles



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

What exactly is the issue you're looking to address with new insoles?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Whatever insoles you use...they must first fit your feet, i.e, arch. Go to some shoe shop or rei and stand on some various brands and models to get a match.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I used the Remind Medics for years before I finally ponied up last year and went to the podiatrist to get custom molded insoles. It just got to the point that I was having near constant foot issues. Pains, cramps, weird numbness and tingling. Turns out I was starting to develop nerve problems in the balls of my feet from the pressure constantly on them. Dress shoes were always the worst, but routinely cramming my feet into tight ass, stiff snowboarding boots couldn't have been helping.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Whatever insoles you use...they must first fit your feet, i.e, arch. Go to some shoe shop or rei and stand on some various brands and models to get a match.


Seconded. I thought I could just buy insoles from Remind and slip them in, no bueno. Went to a shop, and they bought the next size up to get them to fit to my wide feet.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

ridethecliche said:


> What exactly is the issue you're looking to address with new insoles?


Not sure if serious. 

I use both Remind Medics and Footprint Game Changers. The Medics are super thick and less pliable than the Game Changers. Because of this they won't fit as well in as many boots/liners as the Footprints will. The Footprints are also more mold-able, but have slightly less arch support and cushioning than the Medics. Either is better for impact and support than your thin OEM insole. As is a banana.


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

I have super flat feet. I start to get cramping on the inner middle side of my feet after I have been riding for a couple hours straight. I stood on this thing at a shop where it changes color depending on temp and it basically I have like 0 arch support. I had seen a podiatrist about this years ago but to make a custom insole just for regular shoes was like several hundred dollars which my insurance wouldn't cover. will look into those remind medics.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Damaged said:


> I have super flat feet. I start to get cramping on the inner middle side of my feet after I have been riding for a couple hours straight. I stood on this thing at a shop where it changes color depending on temp and it basically I have like 0 arch support. I had seen a podiatrist about this years ago but to make a custom insole just for regular shoes was like several hundred dollars which my insurance wouldn't cover. will look into those remind medics.


Don't. They have a pretty aggressive arch. They won't work well for you if you have flat feet.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Try these insoles, the greys.

https://yoursole.com/us/mens/footbeds


----------



## jerry gnarcia (Feb 11, 2017)

You need custom molded insoles but 90% of bootfitters make them wrong for people with flat feet.

Ask specifically to have them made unweighted, posted, arch filled in with hard cristair material. They should not collapse under your weight. They should be well supported right under your metatarsal heads. That is usually where they screw them up.

If you’re getting a footbed made and they let your arches collapse into the mold, you’re about to get a useless product.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Damaged said:


> ...will look into those remind medics.


I'd probably try the Footprint Game Changers first. For $45, you'll get a highly moldable orthotic that'll fit in any boot. It's an easy way to try out alternatives to what the boots usually come with.

My left foot is pretty flat and these work great for me.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I got some Remind Medics and Cush to try out, now they're in my snowboard boots and all the sneakers I wear regularly.

For the price they're so much better than stock insoles so I just bought a bunch on sale to use all the time. They also rejuvenated my older hiking shoes and made them feel like new again.

The Medics fit more naturally. The Cush is supposed to have less arch support but it seems like it's centered more toward the heel which feels a bit weird at first. In my sneakers I get used to that in about a minute and they feel great. At work I have a standing desk and a balance board and stand for a few hours a day.

To get them to fit perfectly in snowboard boots I just took out the stock insoles and cut the Remind's to the same shape. Very easy to do.


----------



## Ryley (Mar 7, 2018)

eelpout said:


> I'd probably try the first. For you'll get a highly moldable orthotic that'll fit in any boot. It's an easy way to try out alternatives to what the boots usually come with.
> 
> My left foot is pretty flat and these work great for me.


Daddies has sizes 7,8,9,12 for $30 plus 20% off promo (daddies20). Not enough posts or would link.

Just bought a pair, I've been looking for footbeds and these check all the boxes (lots of sizes and heat moldable). Shred soles look like a cool product but they are neither of those things. I don't know how the arch support would fit your foot with only 4 sizes and no mold ability.


----------

